# Gluteal Resection w/piriformis muscle transfer



## bmcduo2 (Mar 21, 2008)

Can anyone help with this one? Believe that I would use CPT(s) 27329 for resection and 27105-51 for muscle transfer with complex wound closure included in resection. But, if anyone can confirm this, I'd really appreciate it.


----------

